

Show HN: I made CommitSearch, a GitHub commit message search tool - mshafrir
http://commitsearch.com/

======
mshafrir
I built CommitSearch because I wanted a way to search through a repo and all
of its forks to see if a feature was ever built or a bug was fixed.

Also used it as a chance to play with Node, Backbone, and Redis.

Let me know if you have any questions or issues, thanks!

